# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Αυγοτροφή για καναρίνια κίτρινου παράγοντα ( eggfood for yellow canaries )

## jk21

*Όπως ίσως ήδη γνωρίζεται όσοι  και όσες ασχολείστε με καναρίνια χρώματος που έχουν τον κίτρινο  παράγοντα στο φτέρωμα τους ,αλλά και όσοι έχετε την ράτσα καναρινιών  φωνής μαλινουά ,η φυσική χρωστική που τονίζει τον χρωματισμό τους είναι η  λουτείνη .*

http://www.multilingualarchive.com/ma/enwiki/en/Lutein
*Όπως χαρακτηριστικά και  ξεκάθαρα λέει η παραπάνω πηγή την βρίσκουμε σε μεγάλη ποσότητα στα άνθη   του είδους marigold στα οποία ανήκει τόσο ο κατηφές (tagetes erectus ) ,  όσο και η καλέντουλα (calendoula officinalis )  .Τα φυτά αυτά κοινούν  το ενδιαφέρον των πουλιών και στη φύση


*


*και όχι τυχαία αφού καθοριστική  για το βάψιμο της μάσκας στις καρδερίνες ,είναι η χρωστική που  πραγματεύομαι αυτή τη στιγμή ,η λουτείνη δηλαδή .Δείτε και εδώ*

Καρδερίνα    :   Το βάψιμο της μάσκας      ,  Red mask of european goldfinch

*όπου με έγκυρα στοιχεία  αποδικνύται οτι η κατακίτρινη λουτείνη στο συκώτι του πουλιών γίνεται  κόκκκινη ( λόγω γονιδιακής προδιάθεσης ) και τελικά βάφει την μάσκα της  καρδερίνας .*

*Όπως μπορούμε να δούμε  σε επισυναπτόμενο βιντεάκι στην 3η σελίδα του παραπάνω συνδέσμου κάποιοι εκτροφείς δίνουν και αυτόυσιο το άνθος στα πουλιά τους .*

*Την μεγάλη περιεκτικότητα σε λουτείνη του είδους marigold ,μπορούμε να την διαπιστώσουμε και εδώ*

http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...o/Info39en.pdf
*στον πίνακα που ενπεριέχεται  όπου το εκχύλισμα των marigold φιγουράρει σε σχετικό πίνακα πρώτο και με  τεράστια διαφορά απο τις υπόλοιπες πηγές .Το φυτό κατηφέ (tagetes  erecta ) έχει και σαν βασικό συστατικό του σκευάσματος yel-lux*

http://www.oropharma.com/NUTRI/Nutri...6138&pro=18978
*Έτσι λοιπόν τα αποξηραμένα άνθη των φυτών αυτών*

*ΚΑΤΗΦΕΣ*



*ΚΑΛΕΝΤΟΥΛΑ*




*αποτελούν στην αποξηραμένη  μορφή τους την βασική πηγή λουτείνης για την αυγοτροφή που προτείνω .Η  άλλη πηγή λουτείνης θα είναι το καλαμποκάλευρο*

http://ddr.nal.usda.gov/bitstream/10...ND44185015.pdf
*<< Yellow cornmeal contained 1001 and
531 mg/100 g lutein and zeaxanthin, respectively, while white
cornmeal contained negligible amounts  >>*
*Στο κίτρινο καλαμποκάλευρο  (υπάρχει και ποικιλία πιο ανοιχτόχρωμη που  δεν έχει τόση ποσότητα ) η  λουτείνη είναι σε πολύ υψηλά επίπεδα των 1001  mg ανά 100 άλευρου*










*Έτσι σε συνδιασμό με αλεύρι  σίτου και αλεύρι βρώμης θα δώσει ένα μίγμα με ποικιλία θρεπτικών  στοιχείων που αλληλοσυμπληρώνονται  και με έξτρα ποιότητα πρωτείνης όπως  αυτή της βρώμης ,βασική για την ανάπτυξη του μυικού συστήματος των  νεοσσών αλλά και των φτερών τους (λόγω της σημαντική περιεκτικότητας σε  θειούχα αμινοξέα όπως μεθειονίνη και κυστείνη ,βασικά στη δομή του  φτερώματος ) .Το αλεύρι βρώμης μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί επάξια ίσως και  ποιοτικότερα σε κάποια σημεία απο αλεύριο αμάρανθου .*

*Ένα άλλο στοιχείο που πρέπει να  επισημανθεί στη συνταγή είναι η απουσία κρόκου αυγού ,λόγω επιπλέον  χρωστικών που περιέχει ,πέρα της λουτείνης που αλλοιώνουν τα στάνταρ σε  κάποια καναρίνια κίτρινου παράγοντα ,στα οποία δεν είναι με τίποτα  επιθυμητή οποιαδήποτε απόχρωση που γέρνει προς το πορτοκαλί*

*Τα συστατικά για την αυγοτροφή  -  αυγόψωμο για καναρίνια κίτρινου παράγοντα ( yellow factor canaries )  είναι :*

*150 γραμμάρια  αλεύρι σίτου*

*200 γραμμάρια αλεύρι βρώμης*

*150 γραμμάρια αλεύρι καλαμποκιού (κίτρινο )*

*1μισυ φάκελλος baking powder*

*50 ml ελαιόλαδο*

*1 κουτάλι μέλι*

*10 ασπράδια αυγών  (σε  περίπτωση πουλιών που δεν υπάρχει κώλλημα στη λήψη άλλων καροτενοειδών  φυσικών χρωστικών ,βάζουμε 6 αυγά  με τον κρόκο και οχι 10 ,ενώ  μειώνουμε το ελαιόλαδο στα 40 ml*

*Ανακατεύουμε καλά ( ή  τοποτετούμε στον αρτοπαρασκευστή αν έχουμε ) τα υλικά ,βάζοντας πρώτα τα  υγρά  και  μετά τα άλευρα (στα οποία έχουμε ανακατέψει το baking )*

*Ψήνουμε στους 180 βαθμούς*

*Όταν το αυγόψωμο κρυώσει ,το  τρίβουμε σε πολυκόφτη τύπου moulti και τον διατηρούμε στο ψυγείο ( άνετα  1 εβδομάδα ) ή και στην κατάψυξη σε δόσεις 2-3 ημερών ανάλογα των  αριθμό των πουλιών που έχουμε για 2-3 μήνες ,ίσως και περισσότερο σε  θερμοκρασίες κατω των -18 βαθμών*

*Όταν είναι να δώσουμε την τροφή στα πουλιά ,τρίβουμε στο μούλτι* 

* 200 ml αυγόψωμο  με  αποξηραμένα πέταλα απο λουλούδια κατηφέ ή καλέντουλας σε ποσότητα 4  κουταλιές της σούπας (άτριφτα ) .Μπορούμε αν θέλουμε αφράτο μίγμα να  ανακατέψουμε με ελαφρά βρασμένη -στραγγισμενη  κινόα όπως περιγράφεται  εδώ*

*O σπόρος κινόα και η αξία του στη διατροφή των πτηνών*

*ή να αναμίξουμε με μικρή  ποσότητα κουσκούς στο οποίο πριν έχουμε προσθέσει ίση ποσότητα νερού  εντός του οποίου έχουν διαλυθεί τυχόν πρόσθετα συμπληρώματα*

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα να διευκρινησω οτι η χορηγηση αυτης της αυγοτροφη σε πουλια που εχουν σαν βασικο χρωμα τους το λευκο και μονο μερος τους ειναι το κιτρινο πχ κιτρινα mosaic ,πρεπει να γινεται μετα την ολοκληρωση της αλλαγης και του κινδυνου βαψιματος του λευκου μερους του φτερωματος ,συμφωνα με τα στανταρ  των εκτροφεων του ειδους .στο διαστημα που τα πουλια δεν πρεπει να λαβουν χρωστικη ,απλα δεν προσθετουμε τα αποξηραμενα λουλουδια και το καλαμποκαλευρο στη συνταγη αντικαθιστουν απο μιση ποσοτητα τα αλευρα σιτου και βρωμης

----------


## Gardelius

Δημητρη, πολυ ενδιαφερον το παραπανω αρθρο. :Happy0159:  Να σε ρωτησω το εξης,..Στο ενα απο τα καναρινια μου που ειναι κιτρινο, η προσθηκη της κοκκινης πιπεριας θα δημιουργουσε "αλλαγη χρωματος"??

----------


## jk21

ξερεις ποσα κιτρινα καναρινια με καθολου γονιδιο κοκκινου μεσα τους (μεσω του red siskin ) βαφονται με χρωστικες και πουλιουνται σε ανυποπτους πορτοκαλοκοκκινα; σιγα σιγα βεβαια οταν η χρωστικη σταματησει αρχιζει το ...ξεπλυμμα .

επι της ουσιας .θα σου τα επηρεασει αν δοθει στην περιοδο αλλαγης φτερωματος καθημερινα ,προς ελαφρυ πορτοκαλι ,ειδικα αν δινεις και την αυγοτροφη για κοκκινα που εχεις σκοπο να δωσεις στα αλλα   .δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κακο ,εκτος αν δεν σου αρεσει .διαγωνισμο δεν τα πας ... ακομα και να κρατησουν αυτη την αποχρωση αν δινεις συχνα αυτη την αυγοτροφη και πιπερια ,δεν προκειται να περασει ο χρωματισμος στα μικρα στις γεννες την ανοιξη αν τοτε δεν δινεις χρωστικη φυσικη ή συνθετικη .στα κιτρινα καναρινια χωρις χρωστικη ξαναγυρναμε ξανα στο εντελως κιτρινο

----------


## Gardelius

> ξερεις ποσα κιτρινα καναρινια με καθολου γονιδιο κοκκινου μεσα τους (μεσω του red siskin ) βαφονται με χρωστικες και πουλιουνται σε ανυποπτους πορτοκαλοκοκκινα; σιγα σιγα βεβαια οταν η χρωστικη σταματησει αρχιζει το ...ξεπλυμμα .
> 
> επι της ουσιας .θα σου τα επηρεασει αν δοθει στην περιοδο αλλαγης φτερωματος καθημερινα ,προς ελαφρυ πορτοκαλι ,ειδικα αν δινεις και την αυγοτροφη για κοκκινα που εχεις σκοπο να δωσεις στα αλλα   .δεν ειναι απαραιτητα κακο ,εκτος αν δεν σου αρεσει .διαγωνισμο δεν τα πας ... ακομα και να κρατησουν αυτη την αποχρωση αν δινεις συχνα αυτη την αυγοτροφη και πιπερια ,δεν προκειται να περασει ο χρωματισμος στα μικρα στις γεννες την ανοιξη αν τοτε δεν _δινεις χρωστικη φυσικη ή συνθετικη ._στα κιτρινα καναρινια χωρις χρωστικη ξαναγυρναμε ξανα στο εντελως κιτρινο



Το φυσικο εννοεις ειναι κατ εξοχην η κοκκινη πιπερια μαλλον...αλλα για την συνθετικη δεν εχω καταλαβει τι μπορει να δινεις? :Confused0006:

----------


## jk21

αν και συζηταμε για κοκκινες χρωστικες σε αυγοτροφη για κιτρινα καναρινια  :winky:  ......

φυσικες χρωστικες για κοκκινα πουλια  εχουν  η κοκκινη  πιπερια (φλωρινης και καυτερη ) ,το καροτο ,η παπρικα ,το καγιεν .επισης το συμπυκνωμενο υγρο απο βρασμενο παντζαρι εχει εντονη χρωστικη ιδιοτητα αλλα επειδη το παντζαροχρωμα ειναι υδατοδιαλυτο και οχι λιποδιαλυτο δεν εχει καλη απορροφηση και μεγαλο μερος του αποβαλλεται με τα κοπρανα .συνθετικες ειναι η κανθαξανθινη που προερχεται απο χημικη μετατροπη της β καροτινης (υπαρχει και στη φυση αλλα σε καποια ειδη γαριδας και σε καποια μανιταρια μονο ) , η β καροτινη (υπαρχει και φυσικη απο τα καροτα αλλα και συνθετικη )  και το ß-apo-8'-CAROTENAL http://www.fao.org/ag/agn/jecfa-addi...ditive-111.pdf

στο εμποριο θα συναντησεις διαφορα σκευασματα .οπου βλεπεις carofyll red 10 %  ειναι στην ουσια κανθαξανθινη σε περιεκτικοτητα στο σκευασμα 10 %

----------


## eyes lf

Καλησπερα,
Δημητρη τη γνωμη εχεις για το *Safflower ( yellow flowers* used as spices in cooking for coloring ) 
και το *Saffron (*is a spices derived from the flower of * Crocus* _ sativus  commonly known as the saffron crocus ) also used in cooking
συγνομη αλλα δεν γνοριζω την ονομασια τους στα ελληνηκα ....
εχω και απο τα δυο , τα μεταχιριζομαι σε φαγητα Λιβανεζικης κουζινας .....
το_ *Safflower* *αυτο που εχω ειναι αποκσεραμενα κιτρινα πεταλα** 
*_και το Saffron ειναι κιτρινη σκονη 
μιπως εχουν και καλη αποδοση σαν κιτρινη φυσηκη χρωστικη για τα κιτρινα καναρινια ?_

----------


## jk21

το καρθαμο safflower αν ειναι η ποικιλια με το κιτρινο λουλουδι εχει κυριως carthamidin που ειναι κιτρινη χρωστικη .Αλλα βλεπω οτι ειναι water soluble και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο απορροφαται απο το συκωτι ,ωστε να μεταφερθει απο εκει στο φτερωμα 

http://omicsonline.org/studies-on-ex...10.1000172.pdf

Παραλληλα ,αν και δεν γνωριζω καλα το θεμα των στανταρ στα πουλια χρωματος ,νομιζω οτι το επιθυμητο κιτρινο ,ειναι το λεμονι και αν δεν δω την σκονη που λες ,δεν ξερω αν ειναι η σωστη αποχρωση .Ακομα και η χρηση λουτεινης στα κιτρινα λιποχρωμικα ,γινεται μεσα σε καποια ορια ,γιατι υψηλες συγκεντρωσεις ,δινουν κιτρινο πιο βαθυ ,που ξεφευγει απο το λεμονι


Σιγουρα βαθυ κιτρινο προς το πορτοκαλι δινει ο κροκος κοζανης  και για york canaries ειναι ιδανικος ,δεν νομιζω ομως για κιτρινα λιποχρωμικα ,εκτος αν εχεις καποιο αλλο ειδος εντονα ανοιχτου κιτρινου

----------


## mrsoulis

το saffron ειναι αυτο της κατηγοριας των σαφραν στον οποιο ανηκει και ο κρόκος Κοζάνης ( ο οποιος δεν ξερω αν εχει ανεφερθει σε καποια απο τις ενοτητες για τα κοκκινα καναρινια σαν χρωστικη αλλα πιστευω οτι θα ειναι απο τις καλυτερες πηγες!) ο οποιος τυχαια κατα την διαρκεια ενος ταξιδιου μου στο αεροπλανο συναντησα μια αποστολη απο ενα ερευνητικο πανεπιστημιο της Αγγλιας και συζητώντας τον λογο της επισκεψής τους μου ειπαν τα εξης... Ο κροκος Κοζάνης λοιπον ανακαλυψαν τυχαια οτι είχε πολυ ευεργετικη επιδραση στην ωοτοκια της κότας... σωστα λοιπον ανακαλυψαν οτι δινοντας τους κρόκο στην διατροφη τους αρχισαν να γεννουν πολυ περισσοτερα αυγά... ο αρχικος λόγος που το δοκίμασαν όμως ήταν για την χρωστικη του ιδιότητα και σκοπό ειχαν να χρωματίσουν τον κρόκο του αυγου πράγμα που το πετυχαν και μαλιστα σε υπερθετικο βαθμο!... τωρα γιατι δεν προχώρησε; πιστευω οτι ηταν θεμα κόστος, ιδίως αν λαβει καποιος υποψη του οτι το συγκεκριμένο φυτό ευδοκιμεί σε μια πολυ συγκεκριμένη γεωγραφικά θέση...! Γνωρίζω οτι το κόστος ειναι μεγάλο, όμως μένοντας στο θέμα πιστευω οτι και το κιτρινο (Ισπανίας νομιζω) θα εχει πολυ καλες χρωστικες ιδιοτητες... (συγγνωμη αν κουρασα... νομιζω ηταν χρησιμη πληροφορία και γιαυτό εγραψα ολη την ιστορία)

----------


## jk21

Aντωνη σιγουρα εχει αναφερθει εδω  *Κρόκος Κοζάνης και μαστίχα Χίου στο νερό των πουλιών..?*αλλα σαν να θυμαμαι οτι και καπου αλλου 

Αν πεισεις εσυ τους οργανωμενους εκτροφεις των κοκκινων καναρινιων να δωσουν ευκολα 


κατι εκτος απο κανθαξανθινη (καταξανθινη την εχουμε βαφτισει στην ψωροκωσταινα γιατι την ακουσαμε απο καποιον καποτε να την προφερει ετσι .... ) και συνθετικη β καροτινη  (πολλοι δινουν και carophyll red σε συνδιασμο με κανθαξανθινη ,μην εννοωντας να καταλαβουν οτι και το carophyll red αυτη εχει ως χρωστικη ,αλλα ετσι τους το πλασσαρουν  ... ) 


για να δωσουν επιπλεον λαμψη στο κεραμιδι της κανθαξανθινης ,τοτε ελα και πες το μου

----------


## eyes lf

> το καρθαμο safflower αν ειναι η ποικιλια με το κιτρινο λουλουδι εχει κυριως carthamidin που ειναι κιτρινη χρωστικη .Αλλα βλεπω οτι ειναι water soluble και δεν ξερω κατα ποσο απορροφαται απο το συκωτι ,ωστε να μεταφερθει απο εκει στο φτερωμα 
> 
> http://omicsonline.org/studies-on-ex...10.1000172.pdf
> 
> Παραλληλα ,αν και δεν γνωριζω καλα το θεμα των στανταρ στα πουλια χρωματος ,νομιζω οτι το επιθυμητο κιτρινο ,ειναι το λεμονι και *αν δεν δω την σκονη που λες ,δεν ξερω αν ειναι η σωστη αποχρωση .*Ακομα και η χρηση λουτεινης στα κιτρινα λιποχρωμικα ,γινεται μεσα σε καποια ορια ,γιατι υψηλες συγκεντρωσεις ,δινουν κιτρινο πιο βαθυ ,που ξεφευγει απο το λεμονι
> 
> 
> Σιγουρα βαθυ κιτρινο προς το πορτοκαλι δινει ο κροκος κοζανης  και για york canaries ειναι ιδανικος ,δεν νομιζω ομως για κιτρινα λιποχρωμικα ,*εκτος αν εχεις καποιο αλλο ειδος εντονα ανοιχτου κιτρινου*




καλησπερα σας 
Δημητρη εβγαλα φωτο τα αρτιματα που ειχα αναφερει 

*1)Safflower αυτο που εχω ειναι αποκσεραμενα πεταλα 




2) SAffron RED




3) SAFFRON YELLOW



4) ΧΡΥΣΟΡΡΙΖΑ
*

----------


## mrsoulis

δε μιλαω για τους εκτροφεις που το κανουν επαγγελμα για να ζησουν απο αυτο... αυτοι οι ανθρωποι βλεπουν τα πουλια σαν χαρτονομισματα και θα παρουν το φθηνοτερο και με τα πιο αμεσα αποτελεσματα προκειμενου να δειχνουν καλα τα πουλια στη βιτρινα και την φωτογραφιση... βεβαια δε θα ηθελα να τους βαλω ολους στο ιδιο τσουβαλι υπαρχουν και οι εξαιρεσεις σιγουρα! το ανεφερα γιατι μου ειχε κανει τρομερη εντυπωση και με την ευκαιρια ενα σχολιο που θα ηθελα να κανω ειναι τελικα ποσα μυστικα της φυσης μενουν στην αφανεια μονο και μονο επειδη δεν μπορουν οι εταιρειες να τα εκμεταλλευτουν οικονομικα... ειναι φοβερο!!!

----------


## jk21

Δεσποινα και το saffran και το safflower μπορει να βοηθησουν σε μετρημενες οχι απεριοριστες προσθηκες ,σε καναρινια κοκκινου παραγοντα ,στο να φερουν λαμψη στην κανθαξανθινη ,αν δεν δινεται καποια αλλη πορτοκαλοκοκκινη φυσικη ή συνθετικη πηγη (καροτινη , 8 apo carotenal  κλπ ) 

Για κιτρινου παραγοντα τα ξεχνας .Ακομα και το κιτρινο safflower δεν ειναι καθαρο κιτρινο .Ειναι πορτοκαλοκιτρινο 

ο κουρκουμας  ( αυτο που λεει ως κιτρινοριζα ) και το κιτρινο σαφραν ειναι ιδανικα για yorkshire canaries .Σε κιτρινα λιποχρωμικα θα χαλασει το λεμονι 

Αντωνη δεν θεωρω οτι ολοι οι οργανωμενοι εχουν στο νου τους το χρημα .Πολλοι παραμενουν ρομαντικοι χομπιστες παραλληλα ,ενω αρκετοι αλλοι δεν ψαχνουν το νεο ,γιατι φοβουνται την αποτυχια στο αποτελεσμα και οχι να μην χασουν χρηματα .Πολλοι μαλιστα ξοδευουν αρκετα χρηματα ,πολλες φορες σε αχρηστα προιοντα ,με σκοπο ομως την βελτιωση του κοπαδιου τους .Απλα δεν ειναι ενημερωμενοι ή δεν τολμουν το διαφορετικο ,γιατι ακολουθουν τους επιτυχημενους των συλλογων ,που ειτε κρυβουν τα μυστικα τους (πολλα απο αυτα ισως να ειναι γραμμενα και εδω ... ) ειτε απλα ακολουθουν την περπατημενη σε πουλια που γενετικα ειναι ετσι κι αλλιως καλυτερα ,απο των υπολοιπων του συλλογων (που συνηθω ς αγοραζουν απο αυτους ,οτι τους περισσευει ή ελαχιστα κορυφαιων χαρακτηριστικων ... ) 

Οσο για τις εταιριες ; σιγα σιγα παρουσιαζουν πιο ενδιαφεροντα προιοντα .Αν καποιος προσεχε τους καταλογους τους πριν 5 χρονια,θα καταλαβαινε τι λεω  ...

πχ

 βρειτε μου ποσες φερνανε ριγανελαια (ετοιμα σκευασματα ) πριν 5 χρονια ...  

βρειτε μου ποσες ειχανε περιλλα στα μιγματα τους  ...

----------


## eyes lf

> *Τα συστατικά για την αυγοτροφή  -  αυγόψωμο για καναρίνια κίτρινου παράγοντα ( yellow factor canaries )  είναι :*
> 
> *150 γραμμάρια  αλεύρι σίτου*
> 
> *200 γραμμάρια αλεύρι βρώμης*
> 
> *150 γραμμάρια αλεύρι καλαμποκιού (κίτρινο )*
> 
> *1μισυ φάκελλος baking powder*
> ...



την εφτιαξα , η ζυμη ηταν πολυ σφιχτη , προσθεσα λιγο γαλα  !

----------


## jk21

τα ανθη τι ειναι; μαργαριτες;

----------


## eyes lf

ΕΙΝΑΙ καλεντουλες του αγρου απο το δασος μαζεψα λιγες  :cool: 




αλλα εχω και καλεντουλες αποξεραμενες βιολογικες

----------


## jk21

η φωτο που επισυναψες τελευταια ειναι πραγματι καλεντουλα (arvensis )



αυτα που εχεις μαζεψει ,μαλλον ειναι μαργαριτες 




προσεξε οτι το κεντρικο μερος ειναι πιο φαρδυ στη μαργαριτα και τα πεταλα  λιγο πιο φαρδια .Αν μπορεις βγαλε φωτο το λουλουδι με τα φυλλα και θα καταλαβουμε

----------


## nicmar1983

> *σε  περίπτωση πουλιών που δεν υπάρχει  κώλλημα στη λήψη άλλων καροτενοειδών  φυσικών χρωστικών ,βάζουμε 6 αυγά   με τον κρόκο και οχι 10 ,ενώ  μειώνουμε το ελαιόλαδο στα 40 ml*


Καλημέρα σε όλους!
Δημήτρη τι εννοείς με το παραπάνω? Ποια έχουν κώλλημα;

----------


## jk21

τα καθαρα κιτρινα λιποχρωμικα ,θελουν αποκλειστικα το λεμονι χρωμα που δινεται με λουτεινη αποκλειστικα χωρις πχ ζεαξανθινη ή καποια αλλη βαθυτερου χρωματος χρωστικη ,οπως η πορτοκαλι β καροτινη  .Ομως αρκετοι εχουν κοινα κιτρινα καναρινια που ειτε εχουν ηδη ,ειτε δεν τους ενδιαφερει αν εχουν και λιγο πιο βαθυ κιτρινο (και οχι μονο λεμονι ) αφου δεν κατεβαινουν σε διαγωνισμο .Σε πολλους αρεσει μαλιστα .Για αυτους το λεω ,αφου μαζι με κροκο ,σιγουρα το αυγο εχει να δωσει θρεπτικα πολυ περισσοτερα (κυριως σε λιποδιαλυτες βιταμινες ,σιδηρο και καποια ιχνοστοιχεια )

----------


## kaper

Μολις εκανα και γω για πρωτη φπρα αυγό τροφή για το κιτρινο μωσαικο μ....δεν ειχα γνωση για τις αυγοτροφες και αφου διαβασα ολα τα θέματα για τις αυγοτροφες ειπα να πειραματιστώ και γω...

Η συνταγη π εκανα και τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιησα τα εκανα με το ματι οποτε δεν εχω ακριβη δοσολογια οπως προείπα ηταν η πρωτη μ φορα και στοχος ηταν αν θα εχω αποδοχη απ το καναρινι μ..... 
Βρωμη, φρυγιανια έτοιμη τριμενη, καλαμποκαλευρο, λιναροσπορο, φυλα βασιλικού,  1 αυγο με τον κροκο, μελι διαλυμενο σε νερο, το χωρισα σε δοσεις μισης αυγοθηκης και το εβαλα στην καταψυξη... με το που εβαλα να φάει την ταραξε δεν σταματουσε...

αυτο π θελω να ρωτησω ειναι καθε ποτε να την χωρηγω καθε ποσες μερες και αν ειναι κατάλληλη με βαση τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιησα...η τη θα ηταν καλυτερο για το κίτρινο χρωμα του ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

Στην περιοδο της βαφης του λευκου φτερωματος ,το καλαμποκαλευρο και ο κροκος δεν ειναι επιτρεπτα  και θα σου ελεγα αντι του αυγου ολοκληρο να βαλεις 2 ασπραδια και αντι καλαμποκαλευρου  επιπλεον φρυγανια .Οταν βαφεται το κιτρινο του φτερωματος μονο ,μπορεις ανετα να δωσεις απο αυτη που εφτιαξες 

Σε ολη την περιοδο της πτεροροιας αλλα και αργοτερα στην αναπαραγωγη ,μπορεις και πρεπει να δινεις και καθε μερα

----------


## kaper

Οποτε την κραταω και την δινω αργοτερα στην περιοδο αναπαραγωγης που σκεφτομαι να κανω....θα καμω μια αλλη οπως με συμβουλεψες..μπορω να προσθεσω κατι ακομα που θα βοηθούσε? Η κατι που θα ενισχύσει το βάψιμο?  Πρωτη φορα ασχολουμαι με καναρίνια χρωματος και εχω αγνοια συγνωμη για τις ακυρες ερωτήσεις...

Επισης συνταγες που μ ταιριαζουν σε καποιο υπόμνημα με λινκ αν υπαρχουν θα με βοηθούσε

----------


## jk21

Κωστα αυτο που πρεπει να μας πεις ,ειναι σε ποια φαση ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη το βαψιμο των πουλιων σου .Σε ποια ηλικια ακριβως ειναι τα μικρα σου ; Για να δουμε αν αυτη τη στιγμη βαφεται και το λευκο τους ή οχι  

Ποτε ξεκινησανε πτεροροια οι γονεις τους ; σε ενδιαφερει το βαψιμο μονο των μικρων ;

----------


## kaper

Ισως δεν εγινα κατανοητος και ζητω συγνώμη....πριν απο μια εβδομαδα αγορασα απο ενα εκτροφεα ενα κιτρινο μωσαικο στην κατοχη μ αυτη τη στιγμή εχω μονο αυτο και το Σάββατο θα πατω και ενα θυληκο μωσαικο κιτρινο....θα μπω σε διαδιακασια ζευγαρωματος τον Δεκέμβριο για πρωτη φορα...

----------


## jk21

Αν εχει τελειωσει η πτεροροια του εντελως και εχει βαφει , μπορεις να δινεις την αυγοτροφη που εκανες χωρις προβλημα .Στα μικρα πρεπει νομιζω τις πρωτες 45 με 50 μερες να μην δωσεις τιποτα με χρωστικη φυσικη και μη μεσα του .Μονο ουδετερη αυγοτροφη  που μπορει να γινει με αντικατασταση του καλαμποκαλευρου της συνταγης με φρυγανια και αντι κροκο να βαλεις επιπλεον ασπραδι 


για το βαψιμο του κιτρινου μπορεις να δινεις τροφες με αρκετη λουτεινη ,που αν δεις εδω το θεμα αναλυτικα , θα βρεις αρκετες  * Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*αρκει να προσεξεις μην εχουν παραλληλα και πορτοκαλι ζεαξανθινη (πχ η πορτοκαλι καλεντουλα ) γιατι στα κιτρινα θες μονο τη λεμονι αποχρωση ,οχι βαθυ κιτρινο .Εκτος αν δεν σε ενδιαφερουν τα σωστα προτυπα της ρατσας και θες κιτρινο πιο εντονο προς το πορτοκαλι 

εδω αλλη μια προταση με πηγες λουτεινης 
*Αυγοτροφή για το βάψιμο της μάσκας της καρδερίνας*με ή και χωρις την προσθηκη σπανακιου  .Τα φυλλα ζωχου και ταραξακου επισης κανουν

----------


## kaper

Ναι εχει τελειωσει η πτεροροια του....με ενδιαφερει να ειμαι μεσα στα πρότυπα δεν θελω να παρεκλινω απο αυτα...οποτε θα ακολουθησω τις συμβουλες σου ευχαριστω πολύ

----------


## jk21

οποτε καλαμποκαλευρο ,καλαμποκι ,κατηφες , ταραξακος ,ζωχος , σπανακι ,σεσκουλο   ειναι καποιες βασικες επιλογες αλλα και ανοιχτοχρωμοι προς το κιτρινο κροκοι 

παπρικα , καλεντουλα , κροκοι που εχουν εντονα πορτοκαλι χρωμα (εχουν προσθεσει καροτινη στα ορνιθοτροφεια ) δεν σου κανουν

----------

